# homemade catch box



## kyetheguy

Anyone have plans for a quick, easy and cheap catch box. Thanks, THEGUY


----------



## Individual

IMO the cheapest and quickest is a cardboard shipping, washing machine or whatever box with a old sheet or tshirt hung over the top.

You can hang things with string or clamps

Depending on your aim you may want to shoot down into it or just cut out the side with a stanley knife if your accuracy isnt great yet. 

Anyway, have fun building, If you want something more permanent i'l draw up a design for you to make out of ply or whatever.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Here is a quick easy way.

http://m.instructables.com/id/Slingshot-Backstop-or-Catch-box/


----------



## leon13

card box towel reddy !

Anyone have plans for a quick, easy and cheap catch box. Thanks, THEGUY

or try this :

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:1449]
cheers


----------



## NaturalFork

The pvc method I have used (was the first to post it actually) ... but those Rubbermaid tough totes work pretty well too. And they are pre built!


----------



## treefork

The box idea is good along with any container you can get your hands on.

I like 50 gallon plastic drums with the front cut out and t-shirts hung inside. Very easy to adapt for filming shots ect. If you cant' find one the pick up a plastic garbage bin.


----------



## leon13

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Here is a quick easy way.
> 
> http://m.instructables.com/id/Slingshot-Backstop-or-Catch-box/


instructables rock !!!!!!


----------



## kyetheguy

Ask and you shall receive. Thanks guys.
THEGUY


----------



## alfshooter

Box wine bottles, drop the ball in a funnel, very practical, this is the give away to a beginner friend. 

regards


----------



## ghost0311/8541

5gal bucket cut out the side take and screw a wood strip to inside of the lid and tack some old shirts to the wood strip and put lid on it and your done.


----------



## flipgun

Odd thing is: as you get better? Your boxes get smaller.


----------



## NaturalFork

treefork said:


> The box idea is good along with any container you can get your hands on.
> 
> I like 50 gallon plastic drums with the front cut out and t-shirts hung inside. Very easy to adapt for filming shots ect. If you cant' find one the pick up a plastic garbage bin.


I have been waiting a while to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## Court215

flipgun said:


> Odd thing is: as you get better? Your boxes get smaller.


Hahaha so very true!! My first "catch box" was more like a catch-coffin...and I could still barely hit that when I first started out!


----------



## BushpotChef

Like Natural Fork said, Rubbermaid containers are wicked IMO for indoor or outdoor use. I don't have a pic of mine handy but if you search my username and catchbox you'll probably find it.

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------

